# Start Here > Guest Forum >  Welcome DP exiles

## Warlord

With DP shutting there will be some posters looking for a new home.  Lets welcome them!

----------


## Anti Federalist

Here here!

----------


## William Tell

Come on in, guys!

----------


## presence

DP Diaspora is more appropriate than DP Exiles.

----------


## Theocrat



----------


## jmdrake

I keep seeing life in DailyPaul.  Thank you for reminding me to keep checking it out.  To paraphrase Mark Twain it seems its death has been greatly exaggerated.

http://www.dailypaul.com/336140/here...deo-have-faith

----------


## thoughtomator

I haven't seen any DP exiles. Looks like a false alarm.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

I've seen some DP members here: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-Members/page5

Don't know how many though.  Looks like at least three threads on this.

----------


## Suzanimal

Welcome

----------


## Warlord

Has anyone seen any more DP exiles? There does appear to be a few threads to welcome them

----------


## tony m

The Daily Paul domain name is being retired with the site as an archive.  It will still be there just under a different name.

----------


## Weston White

Say whatever happened to that RevBox?  It appears that they likely lost their Db and just threw in the towel.  They have not even so much as posted any updates on their facebook account, the last message there is from 2013.

----------


## sharkcity

Not sure what happened to DP? The excuses for closing it down don't really fly.. Go Rand Go!!

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> Not sure what happened to DP?


That's my question.  Why DID it shut down?  Did traffic diminish?  Was the owner trying to sell and could not find a buyer?  What's the story?

----------


## tony m

> That's my question.  Why DID it shut down?  Did traffic diminish?  Was the owner trying to sell and could not find a buyer?  What's the story?


The code has been band-aided for some time now to keep it functioning. Drupal.

It is a closure to activism for Ron Paul himself. 

That archive is one hell of a knowledge base. 

The knowledge will now gather in the new database.

I still call it the Daily Paul ...

----------


## jct74

> *I guess this is my new old hang out*
> 
> --
> 
> Not sure what happened to DP? The excuses for closing it down don't really fly.. Go Rand Go!!


Welcome sharkcity.  There are some other DP members who made their way over here recently, you can find them in this thread:

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ced-DP-Members

----------


## oyarde

> Say whatever happened to that RevBox?  It appears that they likely lost their Db and just threw in the towel.  They have not even so much as posted any updates on their facebook account, the last message there is from 2013.


Its a shame , I posted recipes there .

----------


## 1931

Glad I found this site.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Glad I found this site.


Welcome

----------


## 1931

Thanks!  Glad to be hear.

----------


## Origanalist

> Thanks!  Glad to be hear.


Here, here!

----------


## Natural Citizen

> Glad I found this site.


Yeah? How did you find it? I'm just curious.

Welcome to the board, btw.

----------


## 1931

Just a link that came up in a search.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> Just a link that came up in a search.


I see. Thanks for answering my question. As I said, I was just curious. I've recently started to research demographics that function from within the political base by way of social platforms for an op-ed, and, so, it isn't often that I'm able to meet new people through platforms like this during their initial posting periods. Again, welcome to the board.

Don't worry. I'm not going to place you under a microscope or anything.

----------


## HVACTech

> I see. Thanks for answering my question. As I said, I was just curious. I've recently started to research demographics that function from within the political base by way of social platforms for an op-ed, and, so, it isn't often that I'm able to meet new people through platforms like this during their initial posting periods. Again, welcome to the board.
> 
> Don't worry. I'm not going to place you under a microscope or anything.


we are like rats in a cage for you!  

that you are a player is obvious, your reasons were not.

neg rep for insincere posers.

----------

